# British clubs



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

I went to my fist british woodcarvers association meeting lastnight , and found quite a few folk there carved walking sticks and staffs too , was a very pleasent and interesting couple of hours and found the folk to be very friendly and knowledgable , they had a lot of pre formed blanks for stick toppers in most animal forms that could be purchased for a couple of pound and a lot of tools for us to use and try .

Needless to say i will be making it a weekly thing and gaining some much needed schooling lol , i will keep my progress updated if anybody would be interested .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its always good to go to those kind of functions , not only can you pick up hints and tips you also meet up with some fun people .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here in the US the clubs are also friendly and fun. As well as a wealth of information about tools and carving. I encourage anyone who carves to give a group a try if they have not been to a carving club or guild.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Did you do the one on Chesterfield Road at Mansfield?


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

yes Lol


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ah, Roland Laycock. Nice man, talks the hind leg off a donkey ;-)


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

thats right lol , was talking a lot with roland real nice guy , invited me up to his workshop .


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

From what I have been told take your sleeping bag because it's a full days job  Likewise if ever he calls in, apparently he's like the proverbial on a blanket to shift, talks for hours


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

hahahahahaha i'll keep that in mind lol


----------

